# ZAbbix upgrade issue



## fred974 (Feb 20, 2018)

Hi,

I upgraded zabbix from 3.2 to 3.4 and when I try to restart the service I get the following error:


```
80819:20180220:112800.245 Starting Zabbix Server. Zabbix 3.4.6 (revision 76823).
 80819:20180220:112800.245 ****** Enabled features ******
 80819:20180220:112800.245 SNMP monitoring:           YES
 80819:20180220:112800.245 IPMI monitoring:            NO
 80819:20180220:112800.246 Web monitoring:            YES
 80819:20180220:112800.246 VMware monitoring:          NO
 80819:20180220:112800.246 SMTP authentication:       YES
 80819:20180220:112800.246 Jabber notifications:       NO
 80819:20180220:112800.246 Ez Texting notifications:  YES
 80819:20180220:112800.246 ODBC:                      YES
 80819:20180220:112800.246 SSH2 support:               NO
 80819:20180220:112800.246 IPv6 support:              YES
 80819:20180220:112800.246 TLS support:               YES
 80819:20180220:112800.246 ******************************
 80819:20180220:112800.246 using configuration file: /usr/local/etc/zabbix34/zabbix_server.conf
 80819:20180220:112800.254 current database version (mandatory/optional): 03030147/03030147
 80819:20180220:112800.254 required mandatory version: 03040000
 80819:20180220:112800.254 optional patches were found
 80819:20180220:112800.254 starting automatic database upgrade
 80819:20180220:112800.254 [Z3005] query failed: [1050] Table 'dashboard' already exists [create table dashboard (
dashboardid bigint unsigned not null,
name varchar(255) not null,
userid bigint unsigned not null,
private integer default '1' not null,
primary key (dashboardid)
) engine=innodb]
 80819:20180220:112800.255 database upgrade failed
 80834:20180220:112813.019 Starting Zabbix Server. Zabbix 3.4.6 (revision 76823).
 80834:20180220:112813.019 ****** Enabled features ******
 80834:20180220:112813.019 SNMP monitoring:           YES
 80834:20180220:112813.019 IPMI monitoring:            NO
 80834:20180220:112813.019 Web monitoring:            YES
 80834:20180220:112813.019 VMware monitoring:          NO
 80834:20180220:112813.019 SMTP authentication:       YES
 80834:20180220:112813.019 Jabber notifications:       NO
 80834:20180220:112813.020 Ez Texting notifications:  YES
 80834:20180220:112813.020 ODBC:                      YES
 80834:20180220:112813.020 SSH2 support:               NO
 80834:20180220:112813.020 IPv6 support:              YES
 80834:20180220:112813.020 TLS support:               YES
 80834:20180220:112813.020 ******************************
 80834:20180220:112813.020 using configuration file: /usr/local/etc/zabbix34/zabbix_server.conf
 80834:20180220:112813.027 current database version (mandatory/optional): 03030147/03030147
 80834:20180220:112813.028 required mandatory version: 03040000
 80834:20180220:112813.028 optional patches were found
 80834:20180220:112813.028 starting automatic database upgrade
 80834:20180220:112813.028 [Z3005] query failed: [1050] Table 'dashboard' already exists [create table dashboard (
dashboardid bigint unsigned not null,
name varchar(255) not null,
userid bigint unsigned not null,
private integer default '1' not null,
primary key (dashboardid)
) engine=innodb]
 80834:20180220:112813.028 database upgrade failed
root@bunker:/usr/local/etc # mrm /tmp/zabbix_server.log
mrm: Command not found.
root@bunker:/usr/local/etc # mrm /tmp/zabbix_server.log
mrm: Command not found.
root@bunker:/usr/local/etc # rm /tmp/zabbix_server.log
root@bunker:/usr/local/etc # /usr/local/etc/rc.d/zabbix_server start
root@bunker:/usr/local/etc # more /tmp/zabbix_server.log
 81290:20180220:113433.460 Starting Zabbix Server. Zabbix 3.4.6 (revision 76823).
 81290:20180220:113433.460 ****** Enabled features ******
 81290:20180220:113433.460 SNMP monitoring:           YES
 81290:20180220:113433.460 IPMI monitoring:            NO
 81290:20180220:113433.460 Web monitoring:            YES
 81290:20180220:113433.461 VMware monitoring:          NO
 81290:20180220:113433.461 SMTP authentication:       YES
 81290:20180220:113433.461 Jabber notifications:       NO
 81290:20180220:113433.461 Ez Texting notifications:  YES
 81290:20180220:113433.461 ODBC:                      YES
 81290:20180220:113433.461 SSH2 support:               NO
 81290:20180220:113433.461 IPv6 support:              YES
 81290:20180220:113433.461 TLS support:               YES
 81290:20180220:113433.461 ******************************
 81290:20180220:113433.461 using configuration file: /usr/local/etc/zabbix34/zabbix_server.conf
 81290:20180220:113433.468 current database version (mandatory/optional): 03030147/03030147
 81290:20180220:113433.469 required mandatory version: 03040000
 81290:20180220:113433.469 optional patches were found
 81290:20180220:113433.469 starting automatic database upgrade
 81290:20180220:113433.469 [Z3005] query failed: [1050] Table 'dashboard' already exists [create table dashboard (
dashboardid bigint unsigned not null,
name varchar(255) not null,
userid bigint unsigned not null,
private integer default '1' not null,
primary key (dashboardid)
) engine=innodb]
 81290:20180220:113433.469 database upgrade failed
```
Could anyone please help


----------



## SirDice (Feb 21, 2018)

Did you copy the database credentials? The configuration file changed from /usr/local/etc/zabbix32/zabbix_server.conf to /usr/local/etc/zabbix34/zabbix_server.conf.


----------



## fred974 (Feb 23, 2018)

Hi SirDice, yes I did.
My current `zabbix_server.log` look like now..

```
98180:20180223:134002.873 Starting Zabbix Server. Zabbix 3.4.7 (revision 77720).
 98180:20180223:134002.874 ****** Enabled features ******
 98180:20180223:134002.874 SNMP monitoring:           YES
 98180:20180223:134002.874 IPMI monitoring:            NO
 98180:20180223:134002.874 Web monitoring:            YES
 98180:20180223:134002.874 VMware monitoring:          NO
 98180:20180223:134002.874 SMTP authentication:       YES
 98180:20180223:134002.874 Jabber notifications:       NO
 98180:20180223:134002.874 Ez Texting notifications:  YES
 98180:20180223:134002.874 ODBC:                      YES
 98180:20180223:134002.874 SSH2 support:               NO
 98180:20180223:134002.874 IPv6 support:              YES
 98180:20180223:134002.874 TLS support:               YES
 98180:20180223:134002.874 ******************************
 98180:20180223:134002.874 using configuration file: /usr/local/etc/zabbix34/zabbix_server.conf
 98180:20180223:134002.882 current database version (mandatory/optional): 03030147/03030147
 98180:20180223:134002.882 required mandatory version: 03040000
 98180:20180223:134002.882 optional patches were found
 98180:20180223:134002.882 starting automatic database upgrade
 98180:20180223:134002.882 [Z3005] query failed: [1050] Table 'dashboard' already exists [create table dashboard (
dashboardid bigint unsigned not null,
name varchar(255) not null,
userid bigint unsigned not null,
private integer default '1' not null,
primary key (dashboardid)
) engine=innodb]
 98180:20180223:134002.882 database upgrade failed
```
So from the above I can only assume that it is reading the config file correctly.
Is there a way to manually update the database without loosing my data?


----------



## fred974 (Feb 23, 2018)

The following solved my issue:
`drop table dashboard;`
The table was empty so I had nothing to loose


----------

